# Mantis Abdomen Pulsating



## thebox1212 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm new to this mantis thing and had my mantis for about 3 weeks already. I believe its an adult since it has wings, and feed it crickets from PETCO and occasionally spray the enclosure with water. Anyways, recently my mantis has been frozen and seems immobile. The only part of its body that is moving is its abdomen, which is pulsating constantly. It would give an occasional jerk to its body every once in a while. This morning it looked like its usual self, so I fed it another cricket. Halfway through the cricket, it stopped eating and is now immobile and frozen again, and pulsating at its abdomen. After an hour or 2 of this behavior it is still holding on to the other half of the cricket that it didn't finish. Is this something I should worry about? Is this a sign that my praying mantis is molting ( though it is not hanging upside down, my enclosure is large enough for it to hang)?


----------



## frogparty (Jul 20, 2012)

It's an adult female emitting pheromones in an attempt to attract males most likely


----------



## itzjustjeff (Jul 20, 2012)

they also breathe through holes on their abdomen. If it's constant maybe that's what you're seeing


----------



## frogparty (Jul 20, 2012)

I believe gas exchange through the spicuoles into the tracheola is passive diffusion not related to abdominal muscle movement


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2012)

frogparty said:


> It's an adult female emitting pheromones in an attempt to attract males most likely


No it isn't. Many large insects have a pulsating abdomen. Air movement is accomplished by diffusion and muscular ventilation. I believe that is the pulsating you're seeing. The mantis in question here sounds perfectly normal.

From _Invertebrate Zoology _by Rupert et al.

Gas movement in the tracheae is accomplished by simple diffusion and muscular ventilation. Ventilation usually moves air through the large tracheae near the spiracles whereas diffusion is responsible for transport in the small tracheoles near the tissues (Rupert 735).


----------



## ismart (Jul 20, 2012)

Sounds like it's just breathing to me. It's more noticable because it's probably plump.


----------



## frogparty (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks Rick, that makes sense. I knew I remembered most of it  I need my invert zoo book back.


----------



## agent A (Jul 20, 2012)

Maybe she's ready to lay an ooth  

Creos before laying pump like crazy and touch their ovipositor to everything just before laying


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2012)

agent A said:


> Maybe she's ready to lay an ooth
> 
> Creos before laying pump like crazy and touch their ovipositor to everything just before laying


That is also true. Most mantid species do what you describe in my experience. However in this case it sounds like normal respiration.


----------



## nebrakacinese (Jul 20, 2012)

The answers you guys have resonded with are really cool,well I guess I got plenty of time to study.I think ya'al are awesome


----------



## thebox1212 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. It's been really interesting for me to relate all of your replies to my observations. It was active for a brief moment, but then went back into its lethargic state. I guess that is just normal.


----------

